# Sensors?

## Eckos

How can I tell if my motherboard supports the heat, volt etc sensors? Its a Biostar AM2 motherboard.

----------

## tabanus

```
# sensors-detect
```

Edit: Also, if you go into your BIOS setup, there should be information about current CPU and system temp somewhere if the board supports it.

----------

## Eckos

Yeah like when I boot the pc. And where it usually tells me hit any key to boot from dvd like etc. At the top it gives me like 12 different readings and all.

----------

## tabanus

You usually have to hold down the DEL or F2 key to enter the BIOS setup. This is before any boot menus appear.

----------

## Eckos

yeah. i'll check when I get home. But the BIOS is like a jungle finding things. Way too many options xD and i'll repost back here.

----------

## praka123

lm_sensors package -install it.run as su,"sensors-detect" it will do the needed.

use some applet for ur desktop for eg in Gnome use computertemp,hardware-sensors,sensors-applet etc to show temp/fan rpm etc.

with kde use ksensors.  :Smile: 

----------

## Eckos

yeah i ran lm-sensors on ubuntu and it only gave me the processor temp  :Sad: 

----------

## tabanus

If you have an AM2 motherboard, I'd be astonished if it didn't have an onboard sensor. Install lm_sensors and run sensors-detect. Follow the instructions it gives you. It should tell you which sensor you have, and which kernel module you need to access it.

There's an article on it at the gentoo-wiki here.

----------

## cravonic

I have try install "emerge -a lm-sensors" and i have obtained this output

```

 emerge -a lm_sensors

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4  USE="-sensord" 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4 to /

 * lm_sensors-2.10.4.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking lm_sensors-2.10.4.tar.gz ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.24-gentoo-r4

 * 

 * lm_sensors-2.10.4 requires CONFIG_HWMON to be enabled for 2.6.14+ kernels.

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   lm_sensors-2.10.4.ebuild, line   57:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "CONFIG_HWMON not detected"

 *  The die message:

 *   CONFIG_HWMON not detected

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4:

 * 

 * lm_sensors-2.10.4 requires CONFIG_HWMON to be enabled for 2.6.14+ kernels.

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                  ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   lm_sensors-2.10.4.ebuild, line   57:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "CONFIG_HWMON not detected"

 *  The die message:

 *   CONFIG_HWMON not detected

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4/temp/die.env'.

```

My lsmod:

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_dev                 4100  0 

ipv6                  162276  12 

nls_iso8859_1           3968  1 

nvidia               7350688  24 

agpgart                16456  1 nvidia

usbmouse                3328  0 

usbkbd                  4352  0 

usbhid                 18496  0 

snd_intel8x0           18332  1 

snd_ac97_codec         68256  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                1920  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                42244  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              11652  1 snd_pcm

snd                    25188  6 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               3680  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          5128  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

thermal                 8988  0 

processor              17008  1 thermal

floppy                 39812  0 

rtc                     6940  0 

i2c_i801                6288  0 

i2c_core               11520  3 i2c_dev,nvidia,i2c_i801

ehci_hcd               32524  0 

uhci_hcd               23184  0 

```

This happened on P4P800S-X motherboard.

thanks in advance

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *Quote:*   

>  *  The die message:
> 
>  *   CONFIG_HWMON not detected 

 

Seems your kernel lacks hardware monitoring support (there's a corresponding item in the kernel config menu ....

----------

## cravonic

yes i only needed to activate the hardware monitor in the kernel

thanks for the help

----------

